# Ren-Fest



## Lindy (Jul 21, 2009)

Got home yesterday from the RenFest in Ft. Langley.  What a blast!!!  I made 5 1/2 times my tent rental so I have to say it truly was a success....you should have seen the costumes.... here is a link to my facebook photo album  http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/album.php?aid=4374&id=100000004672789.

If you've never been to one it is definately an experience I would recommend especially if you like to dress up in period costume.


----------



## heyjude (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow! Sounds like a big success. Congrats!   

I tried your link, but it brought me to my oldest daughter's facebook page  :shock:  :? .  I'll try to figure out why that's happening.

Jude


----------



## heyjude (Jul 21, 2009)

O.K., daughter got home from work so I got to see your pics. Looks like everyone enjoyed themselves and what a nice booth you had!    

Thanks for sharing!

Jude


----------



## Lindy (Jul 21, 2009)

Jude thank you!!!

I didn't want to post all those photo's here as it would take up too much band width......


----------



## kitkat_pro (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh Lindy it looks like you had a blast. I love RenFest's and SCA events. I wish I could have been there.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

Now that looked like a great time . I am glad it was a success for you Lindy .You can't beat having fun and selling lots of product ..


----------



## Lindy (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks Kitkat-Pro - I forget where in BC you are?  This was my first Renaissance Festival and I so enjoyed it.  We had a town insultor that was totally hilarious, even if he didn't get me 2 or 3 times....sheesh!

Kitn - it really was wonderful.  It's so interesting to see how each location sells different products!  It's also strange how you think it's been a little bit slow until you run the sales figures and then its OMG I sold that much?!?!?!?!?  This weekend is Sea Fair for 3 days.  I'm hoping to do as well even though I'm sick right now with a staph infection in one of my breasts.  We're not doing any kind of treatment because of drug allergies so the doctor decided to wait until we find out which drug it's sensitive to.  I can't help thinking it's somehow related to the shingles that I just got over.....


----------



## kitkat_pro (Jul 24, 2009)

Oh Lindy I'm sorry to hear about the staph infection, hope you get better soon so you can do your show.

And I am in Campbell River


----------



## Lindy (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey you're just across the water!  I love Campbell River it is so pretty.  If I was willing to live in a city again that would be the one I picked.

How are sales in your area?  Are you doing any shows this summer?

Thanks for the encouragement - I'm going to do the show regardless - I've got the bandaging worked out where I won't be contaminating anything and I have an antibasterial hand cleaner that I'm going to use frequently over the weekend.  I'm not going to be making anything else now until the infection is cleared up though just to be careful...... :?


----------



## kitkat_pro (Jul 24, 2009)

I was unble to get into fairs this year because I stared lated due to school, but that just means I have time to solidify my line and I'm getting a good rep from all my hand outs, Plus I have a meeting on saturday for a whole sale account.

Again that sucks about the staph, I hope you are able to get back to soaping soon.

The next time you come this way let me know we could have tea/coffee


----------



## topcat (Jul 24, 2009)

Lindy - I love your booth....so romantic and your displays are wonderful.  Wow!  Those costumes are fantastic and it looks like it was a really good, fun fair.  Glad you did well and had a good time.  Sorry to hear you are still having health challenges....perhaps the shingles ran down your immune system?  Or it may have already been run down?  Look after yourself Lady!  


Tanya


----------



## Lindy (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks Tanya!  I think the shingles as well as a couple of things in my personal life have run me down leaving me a bit open to things like this.  I have this weekend and next weeknd - then I can take a bit of a break.


----------



## LJA (Jul 31, 2009)

Waaaaah...
I dont have a facebook.


----------

